# Withrottle labels



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

I've setup my MRC prodigy express with the booster and ran 7 locomotives but on the smartphone control one locomotive has F# on the labels and some have SS# on the labels and i can't figure out how to have them all with F#.
I must have switched something on the programming but for the life of me i can't figure out what 
so my question is how do I switch it back to F# labels?


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

wow I stumped the jury!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't even know what a label is, so I won't be any help.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

when the throttle comes up on the screen the buttons for the horn, bell and such are F1 or F2 and so on but on one of the throttles it's labeled SS SS1 and such, and 
1 I don't know how they got switched
2 I don't know how to switch them back to the F# labels


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lose the smartphone. Problem solved. My Prodigy Wireless (upgraded from an Express) works just fine with the throttles that come with it. My train room is a blissfully "electronics free zone", and I leave the phone and the tablet upstairs. I don't want all the annoying folks who think my life is theirs to run bothering me.

Seriously, who made the smartphone app? To the best of my knowledge, MRC doesn't offer one. Perhaps if you contacted the publisher they could help.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

No mention of a smartphone app in the manual.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> No mention of a smartphone app in the manual.


Or on the MRC website. I just bought my son a Prodigy Express 2 within the last couple of months, and there was no indication of any smartphone app.

Perhaps he is referring to he wireless PC interface, which is then using a 3rd party app on the smartphone.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

the system is
MRC Prodigy express >PC running Jmri > WIthrottle on Apple iphone4
we're actually looking at using this type of system with Digitrax for a club layout


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

doneuald said:


> the system is
> MRC Prodigy express >PC running Jmri > WIthrottle on Apple iphone4
> we're actually looking at using this type of system with Digitrax for a club layout


Right. So your question should be directed to the WIthrottle development team.

I'm an MRC person, but i don't use the PC interface and never intend to.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry for the delay been on vacation, I thought I would ask here first due to the number of people here compared to Withrottle team, I will send the question there.
thanks for the responses


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

I just set up JMRI today and haven't played with it much yet. But I think you can change the tags for the functions in your roster on JMRI. Then WiThrottle will pull those up when you select the loco.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

next time i have everything setup I'll give it a try, thanks


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

doneuald said:


> next time i have everything setup I'll give it a try, thanks




Looking at mine currently. On the roster screen there a lables & media button. You can make changes to the function lables there. Just save to roster when done.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Heck I am not even in my train room nor does my JMRI computer have a screen.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

my stuff is sitting in cases for the next train show in two weeks so I'll print this out and play with it there, thanks for the tips it should help alot.
I only have one loco that this affects but it's still a pain trying to figure it out


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't get the phone hate......

Handy instant throttle always available.

Use your old phone or pick up an old clunker with a good battery that turns on.

Use it all the time when I'm going to the club for fun and screwing around.

If I'm working on stuff or doing a lot of consisted stuff I use my DT402R.

Nothing wrong with using a phone.


As far as the issue, since you have an iphone, you will need to talk to someone else who has it. The Apple version for JMRI has a lot more features and different look than the Android version that I use(which is free). Did you try the help section or look for links on the JMRI website?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Working with JMRI is a pain for me right now but it's not due to JMRI. I dont have a decent work bench currently. but I like haveing to only spend less then 50 to get as many wireless throttles as there are operators with smart phones. Basically all those who will run trains at my house.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree, my local club is using digitrax and I'm trying to convert them to using JMRI with smartphones so everyone has a throttle but some are resisting.
but it's fun at the train show this summer to call to the guy across the room to take control of a loco on my table and make it blow the whistle and such , kind of amazes people


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

doneuald said:


> I agree, my local club is using digitrax and I'm trying to convert them to using JMRI with smartphones so everyone has a throttle but some are resisting.
> but it's fun at the train show this summer to call to the guy across the room to take control of a loco on my table and make it blow the whistle and such , kind of amazes people


The phone cannot do everything that the throttle can, remember that


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

3.8TransAM said:


> I don't get the phone hate......
> 
> Handy instant throttle always available.
> 
> ...


It's a matter of personal preference, really. As a source of inexpensive throttles if you find yourself in need of a large number, I don't see any real issue.

For me, using my primary phone as my primary throttle is a non-starter. And since I already have plenty of actual cabs for my limited number of operators, there's no real sense in investing in phones to replace them.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

I use it as a tool to show people the progress in technology since the DC setups we grew up with as kids - and were happy with - but it is a surprise to alot of people when the loco responds to a operator across the room holding a phone.


----------

